# So... Grey Knights are still going to be an extremely expensive army?



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, as the title says, you're still going to have to re mortgage your home to play these guys. Slightly cheaper then the metals - yes. But still going to cost you a huge amount. 

Lets have a look:

HQ: 
Lord Draigo - £13.80

Elites: 
Grey Knights Terminators - £27.70
Grey Knights Squad - £20.50 (for 5!)
Venerable Dread - £26.75

Troops:
Grey Knights Terminators - £27.70
Grey Knights Squad - £20.50
Grey Knights Squad - £20.50
Grey Knights Squad - £20.50
Grey Knights Squad - £20.50

(For 2 squads of PA GKs and a squad of Termis)

Fast Attack: 
Stormraven - £41.00

Heavy Support: 
Nemesis Dreadknight - £33.00


To be fair, thats a fair sized army (for what GKs are rumoured to be priced at), but all in all, it comes to: £272.45.

Now, this argument might be shot down in flames. But, the are just space marines, and if you look at their vanilla brethren it is considerably cheaper.

Anyway, I'm going to stop rambling.

Your turn to discuss.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

People will still pay it and GW will make lots and lots of money.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have no problem with the price tag, which is not to high when you think about it, and you wont even notice it when you buy for like 30-50€ per time.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Kalshinko said:


> People will still pay it and GW will make lots and lots of money.


Yeah... I'm debating whether I should get some


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, basic troop is kinda expensive, because you get only 5 guys, but i guess that's what squad size is gonna be(haven't seen leaked codex).

As for total price of what you listed, ain't that much. My Salamanders army will come to almost same price when completed, and it's 1500 points.

You can make cheap SM army, that's for sure, if you go for Black Reach and Battleforce, but if you want something more specific, and buy boxes separately, it's not that cheaper.

I guess horde armies like IG and Orcs are still a lot more expensive.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't really see it as any more expensive than the other armies I play. A full squad of ten Grey Knight runs me the same as a full warrior brood, and in all honesty buying terminator squads will be cheaper than the elites I have to buy for my nids as well. 2broods of 3 Hive Guard each rolls in a $120 not including tax! Not to mention the crazy amount of kit I bought to do a Tervigon conversion. They are more expensive by a small margin over vanilla marines, but the models are cooler and come with more pieces. All in all I think they are pretty consistent.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Money is but a speedbump for a determined fanboy. I know I'll be sounding like a total hypocrite in *hopefully* several months when the Necrons finally get some love... Well, okay so I have been holding on to an 80$ gift certificate for such an occasion but you get the idea.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Lord Draigo - £13.80200pts+
> 
> Elites:
> Grey Knights Terminators - £27.70200pts+
> ...


Blah limit blah.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, to be honest, even SM as one of the cheapest army is kinda a lot for me when average sallary in country is 300 euros, so i buy only one box every 2 months at most. But if you are realistic, and compare that price to price of other armies, it's not too expensive. Never did armies cost the same, and there is not point cost/ money cost fixed ratio. 
Plastic space soldiers are expensive hobby.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

what you need to realise is this isn't just a gaming issue this is a global issue, read things you own, look where they were made. I guarentee 90% or more is made in china. 

Most of the worlds manufacturing is made in china now because it's subsidised by the state heck even the americans are closing factories! even ones that've been there since the war. 

You want this stuff you gotta buy british and gotta pay the price tag you want cheap you gotta get something chinese and jump on the bandwagon of the rest of the world and within your lifetime kiss goodbye to anything being made in this country.

it's a sad truth but even within the city i live (been here 6 years) and the amount of buildings that have been knocked down in place of apartments is crazy people will need jobs and in this day and age it's becomming office or nothing....dreading the day I have to ship my car to china just to get an MOT!!!!

sorry to be so sinical (spelling?) but as an engineer it really grinds my gears that local governments aren't backing industry and fighting the monopoly that china has. If other countries governments back their industries then they too would succeed but I think within the next 10 years china will be the worlds superpower, followed closely by india.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They've been over to China, now they've come back to Britain; it was more economical that way, apparently.

But, you're paying for the label, rather than the product.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

very true branding is a price tag in itself. 

i blame the government :laugh: as I do with most things don't get me wrong i'm no communist but I do believe the government should support industry rather than pricing it out making it all to easy to buy a foreign made product. this also not being racist I feel that all countries should have the option to buy local and be able to chose rather than be pushed


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Hudson said:


> what you need to realise is this isn't just a gaming issue this is a global issue, read things you own, look where they were made. I guarentee 90% or more is made in china.
> 
> Most of the worlds manufacturing is made in china now because it's subsidised by the state heck even the americans are closing factories! even ones that've been there since the war.
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't hear a lot of jobs in america are coming back because it is actually getting to be more expensive to make stuff in china. In coming years this is only going to get worse for the chinese. I don't know about other countries but look for a lot of American jobs to come back or go elsewhere, it is allready happening.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Kalshinko said:


> I guess you didn't hear a lot of jobs in america are coming back because it is actually getting to be more expensive to make stuff in china. In coming years this is only going to get worse for the chinese. I don't know about other countries but look for a lot of American jobs to come back or go elsewhere, it is allready happening.


indeed, from what I saw on a recent documentary, the american government has started to tax chinese product heavily making it too expensive for them to trade thus creating a need for american product to be made once more hence creating more american jobs.

Now i'm british and very happy to be just that but I do wish our government would take the political correctness cap off for a couple of days and do whats right for us. The american stance as stated above is exactly that, a stance for it's own population...one day britain might think like that but I fear the worst and definately can't see it happening.

The problem is with that is you then get extremist parties like the BNP :angry: etc who have terrible ethics and policies and ensight racism across the board rather than an educated unrest... I think change will come but at a cost of a civil war.... which sucks!!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

just buy a tactical squad box for every GK box you buy, with the amount of bits you get itd be easy to make 15 GKs with minimal converting.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I bet the Battleforce will be good value. Also, sites like Heavy Support and Mini Wargaming give you great deals.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Fallen said:


> just buy a tactical squad box for every GK box you buy, with the amount of bits you get itd be easy to make 15 GKs with minimal converting.


This is true, and the conversions could be quite interesting. Greenstuffing the helmets are pretty easy to do. Could be interesting.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hudson said:


> China will be the worlds superpower, followed closely by India.


Knowledge is power.

And since every single fucking UK company seems to have their call centers based in India, India must be bloody powerful by now!

On topic: People have been complaining about prices of models for decades. It'll only get worse once the recession actually hits the population - which it still hasn't done.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

All I have to say is the following:

Grey Knight Terminators as troops? Hell yesh!


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

The only thing that is more expensive then a SM counterpart is the PAGKs, but the PAGKs are able to build 4 different squads of units where a combat squad can build only one type of squad.

The Termies are the same cost as Sm termies, and has more bits.

Venerable Dread, Stormraven, Techmarine, and Libby? Same price as SM.

The dreadknight is cheaper then a LR and more then a Predator.

Draigo is $2.50 more then Vulkan and he can be kit based together much easier then Vulkan.

Low model count means it shouldn't be outside the average range of starting a new army.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

we need to mass boycott GW then the prices will drop again.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

5tonsledge said:


> we need to mass boycott GW then the prices will drop again.


No matter what GW drops prices by people will always complain it is too expensive. There is no price point GW could sell their products at that customers would stop looking for discounts and price breaks.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

hell id be happy if it just went back before they recently changed it. i liked it better when i could buy a box of marines for 35 bucks and a rhino for 30.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Gosh! 
If there's a Civil War maybe we'll get an Emperor...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Boycotting will do nothing but put them out of business. 5-10 years ago people complained about the price, and they will continue to complain about the price no matter what happens.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Midge913 said:


> Boycotting will do nothing but put them out of business. 5-10 years ago people complained about the price, and they will continue to complain about the price no matter what happens.


It's a sign of the times. I remember when I could go into a shop, get some lunch for like £3 or under, now it costs more like £5. It's annoying. I know I could go to cheaper places, but it's still expensive. 

CDs and music are another thing, I spent £70 on CDs the other day. Two years ago, I bought something like 15 - 20 CDs for that price. Crazy to think really. 

I was complaining originally, and I know the amount of content has more than doubled in the boxes. But they could at least put it at a nice price that we can afford more than just the 5. I know it's the same for BA players if they want to play a complete Death Company army, or however many they can (I haven't got the codex, so, correct me if you can ). 

Looking at it now, it seems a little more GWish, seeing what other armies they've done it in.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Any rough idea how many points your army in the OP would be?

TBH it doesn't sound like an unreasonable cost for a decent sized army. Plus as said you'll get it cheaper through wayland/maelstrom, and with the limited amount of units the GK seem to have, the battleforce will probably just contain stuff that will be the foundation of most lists.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Varakir said:


> Any rough idea how many points your army in the OP would be?
> 
> TBH it doesn't sound like an unreasonable cost for a decent sized army. Plus as said you'll get it cheaper through wayland/maelstrom, and with the limited amount of units the GK seem to have, the battleforce will probably just contain stuff that will be the foundation of most lists.


I have no idea tbh. I would guess at around a 2k list. It's just I've been making a 2k list for my Marines earlier, and I will have to say, it's not competitive, not a pwnage list, and I will have to eat my own words actually. It would cost around £200 gbp. Now, that is 49 models, but it would cost a similar amount. 

Meh, I'm british, complaining is our game.


----------

